# Turns out that someone didn't get their package



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

How the heck is it my fault when there is a picture of the box on your damn porch!? 

When Amazon pays me to guard your package until you get home then I will worry about it. Until then? Not my problem.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I like it. Prime Now Exclusive will post a team of armed guards around your box of diapers until you arrive home.


----------



## sean1280 (Aug 5, 2017)

It's happened twice to my wife. Both unattended deliveries and both had pictures. Amazon still sent her a reply saying that they were standing by their original decision that it was her fault. She hasn't gotten a private offer since. She's not deactivated, but now has to refresh nonstop to see any offers.


----------

